

Ask HN: What's your favorite way to learn something new? - bcroesch

I'm sure many HN'ers would describe themselves as life-long learners. What's your favorite way to go about learning something new? How do you choose the next thing you'd like to learn? Once you've picked a topic, what's your preferred process/method for learning it?
======
DanielStraight
Wouldn't that largely depend on what the topic is?

If I want to learn a language, I'll find a basic book on it and then grab as
much native audio as I possibly can.

If I want to learn about something in math, I'll go to Khan Academy.

If I want to learn about irrational decision-making in everyday life, I'll
read a book.

And that all starts with the assumption that learning follows the waterfall
method: pick what you want to learn, learn it, move on to something else. I
find learning much more iterative: be intrigued by something, follow it, see
what it leads. I never really decided to learn about systems thinking, but I
came across the personal MBA reading list one day, thought it was fascinating,
came back, picked a book that looked interesting (Thinking in Systems), and
read it.

A couple of weeks ago, I learned a great deal about writing fiction with
characters of a different gender or race than you. I never set out to, but I
do NaNoWriMo each year, and one of the most active posts on their forum was
about "writing the other." It fascinated me, so I followed it, and learned
something for it. This, to me, is what lifelong learning looks like.

~~~
bcroesch
Yes, I definitely agree that it depends on the topic.

That said, I didn't want to limit it to a specific topic (e.g. just learning a
new language) and hoped that people would enumerate some of their preferred
topics and corresponding methods, just as you did :)

I was also curious about how people go about choosing what topic to dive into
next, if it's anything beyond the normal ongoing mental list of interesting
potential topics.

------
inetsee
If you are interested in learning for retention (i.e. learning something and
then being able to remember it the next week, next month, next year...) then
you should look into Spaced Repetition software (search for "spaced
repetition" on Wikipedia for a good overview). The software presents
information in a question/answer format, like flashcards, but spaces out the
repetition so that the material you need to review most you see more often,
and the material that you remember well you see less often. There are several
programs available that support this form of learning including Mnemosyne,
SuperMemo, and Anki.

As for how I use the software, as I'm reading something I want to retain, I
try to extract essential concepts as question/answers pairs and add them into
a deck in the software. Then review the deck with the software on a regular
basis (usually daily). The spacing effect provides maximum learning with a
minimum time investment.

As for choosing a topic, that's entirely up to your personal interests. There
are no shortages of posts on Hacker News listing books the readers are
interested in. Search Hacker News for "good books", go through one or more of
the lists, and choose one (or more) of the books that sound interesting to
you, and get started.

